# 2000ft Coal Drag on the BRR



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

A 2000ft Coal Drag made its way around on the BRR today (in 1/29th scale ). 



The double headed Aristo Mallets and 38 Aristo coal cars ran around all sections of the BRR for about 4 hours today without issues. 



The Mallets performed flawlessly in fact I only really needed One Mallet to pull the consist, but looks so much cooler with two. 

I had originally triple headed the Mallets but kept having trouble with the lead tender being pushed off the rails so I dropped it down to two and they worked perfectly. 
The lead Mallet had the usra tender which is much lighter the long tenders used on the latest generation of Mallets.
Here are some pics and a video of the day,


Ron



 



 



 



 



 



























Here is a video of the day,

Coal Drag on the BRR


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great, it was well worth the time installing good roadbed.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 14 Sep 2013 06:03 AM 
That's great, it was well worth the time installing good roadbed. 

Yes. A wonderful testimony for well laid track....









Awesome, Ron..


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks great! Really dramatic through the S curves and when folded back on itself...


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Very nice, where are you located? Looks like somewhere in Virginia? Ed


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful. Congratulations Ron!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking layout and coal drag, but where's the caboose?


----------

